# Mr. T's "Bad Boy CSR's"



## mr t 59874 (Apr 30, 2017)

*                       Mr. T’s** “Bad Boy CSR’s”*













IMG_0222.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Mise en place













IMG_0223.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Two boneless CSR’s selected for test













IMG_0224.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Rubbed with TexasBBQRub “Grand Champion” spice mixture.













IMG_0225.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Vac sealed with sauces and butter

*Additional sauces & butter: *

½ tsp. L&P Worcestershire

½ tsp. Bluegrass Soy

1 dash Red Boat fish sauce

1 TBS. Tillamook unsalted butter













IMG_0226.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Placed in 140° water bath













IMG_0227.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Taste tested at 8 &12 hours, finished in 15 hours.













IMG_0228.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Out of bath, patted dry, and ready for browning.













IMG_0230.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Browning













IMG_0229.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






After browning on all sides in CI skillet with salt free butter and peanut oil, they are ready for the first coat of Honey & Chipotle glaze and Mr. T’s  BBQ Sauce.

*Honey & Chipotle Glaze*

½ cup honey

1 TBS. Chipotle in adobo, pureed

1 TBS. Dijon mustard

2 TBS. Canola oil

1 tsp. Kosher salt

In a small bowl, whisk together all ingredients until combined. Use it on your choice of meat.













IMG_0231.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






After 10 minutes in preheated 300° oven.













IMG_0232.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Ribs after a second coat of glaze and another 10 minutes in oven.













IMG_0233.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






Cob smoke is applied using a handheld smoker.













IMG_0234.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 30, 2017






After five minutes in smoke, ready for taste test.

*Results:* After cooking ribs sous vide at 140° for 15 hours.

Both of these “Bad Boys” were tender, juicy, and delicious with a good bite and feel on the palate. Aside the time from start to finish, it was definitely worth the effort.

*Note:* The timing of the cook will depend on your desired consistency of the meat. This is pork shoulder meat sliced into strips and may be cooked from something that can be sliced, as these, to something that can be shredded, similar to a Boston butt, as the ones that were tested at 150° for 24 hours.

Hope this helps you with your CSR's.

After two weeks of testing CSR's, it's time to start testing something new.

Mr. T


----------



## b-one (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for your dedication.Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 30, 2017)

Another well done and informative tutorial. The Honey glaze sounds really good...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 30, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Another well done and informative tutorial. The Honey glaze sounds really good...JJ


JJ, I thank you for your kind response.

Mr. T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks tasty T! I think you threw amevery cooking device in your arsenal at those CSR's!

Point!


----------



## dls1 (May 1, 2017)

Some good looking CSRs that you have there, T. A very good tutorial as well

I think that 140F is the "sweet spot" for cooking CSRs, and as you said, you can always vary the texture by simply adjusting the cooking time.

Nice job.

Point!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 1, 2017)

Those CSR's didn't stand a chance when they saw you coming! Looks like you nailed 'em!


----------



## disco (May 1, 2017)

Nice CSR's!

Disco


----------



## rbnice1 (May 1, 2017)

What is a CSR?  Looks like something I want to try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 1, 2017)

rbnice1 said:


> What is a CSR?  Looks like something I want to try.



Country Style Ribs...2 types. Boneless is a strip cut from the Butt and Bone In are from the front portion of the loin with a small piece of rib bone attached...JJ


----------

